# Mac Big Sur Green Screen of Death!!!



## dcoscina

Has anyone experienced a complete crash without any warning on Big Sur, specifically running the M1 chips? I had one today that was crazy. Not doing anything special (on Remote Desktop for work) and had Chrome open then BOOM. Green screen. Mac mini automatically re-booted and resumed running but WTF man... never had that before.... just curious if anyone else has had this. This Mini is a refurb. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with it... I have another 3 weeks to return it... not that I want to. I rather like it, aside from this glitch.


----------



## storyteller

dcoscina said:


> Has anyone experienced a complete crash without any warning on Big Sur, specifically running the M1 chips? I had one today that was crazy. Not doing anything special (on Remote Desktop for work) and had Chrome open then BOOM. Green screen. Mac mini automatically re-booted and resumed running but WTF man... never had that before.... just curious if anyone else has had this. This Mini is a refurb. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with it... I have another 3 weeks to return it... not that I want to. I rather like it, aside from this glitch.


It’s Big Sur... not specific to M1s... at least that is what I think is going on. I haven’t been able to pinpoint it yet but I’ve had the same issues on each new Mac I’ve purchased. I’ve checked the ram sticks. No dice. It is very random, but does happen. I also have considered it might have to do with Synergy (mouse sharing app). But that would be the last option for me to troubleshoot.

_*Edit*: if yours is happening with Remote Desktop it might very well have to do with something remote-sharing related._


----------



## rnb_2

I haven't personally experienced any crashes with either my M1 mini or MacBook Air. That said, there is a thread on the Apple support site about similar issues, including someone who has a similar issue on a 2018 Mac mini (so not M1-specific). The feeling seems to be that it's something in Big Sur, but hard to pin down.


----------



## dcoscina

Thanks guys! I see there is a new security update. I had not updated the refurb since I got it last week. Let's see if that does the trick. Loving the Mac Mini in general. It's faster than my MP 6,1 !!!


----------



## mscp

dcoscina said:


> Has anyone experienced a complete crash without any warning on Big Sur, specifically running the M1 chips? I had one today that was crazy. Not doing anything special (on Remote Desktop for work) and had Chrome open then BOOM. Green screen. Mac mini automatically re-booted and resumed running but WTF man... never had that before.... just curious if anyone else has had this. This Mini is a refurb. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with it... I have another 3 weeks to return it... not that I want to. I rather like it, aside from this glitch.


That happened to me a few times on Mojave and Catalina a few years ago. I think I solved it by re-installing the OS --- since I've fixed it and never had to take it to the 'geniuses' for repair.


----------



## rnb_2

Phil81 said:


> That happened to me a few times on Mojave and Catalina a few years ago. I think I solved it by re-installing the OS --- since I've fixed it and never had to take it to the 'geniuses' for repair.


This was a great reminder - I was having overnight crashes on my 2018 Mac mini, and reinstalling the OS fixed it (to my great surprise). Since the OS is now completely isolated from user data, there's no real danger in doing it.


----------



## dcoscina

I found the error. Looks like it has to do with an external HD.


----------



## rnb_2

dcoscina said:


> I found the error. Looks like it has to do with an external HD.


I did see some mentions in that support thread about USB devices possibly being the issue.


----------



## Paulogic

In my experience this seems to happen when using MS Office 365 apps, same on a M1 and a Intel
machine. In my case I feel its when I use/start Word, the machines restart.


----------

